# LOOK Question for Chas?



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Chas-

Has LOOK ever contemplated offering custom geometry as an added option or extra?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

uscsig51 said:


> Chas-
> 
> Has LOOK ever contemplated offering custom geometry as an added option or extra?


I'm sure it's probably something that's been discussed at some point, but I doubt that we will offer custom geometry any time in the next few years. Over the years, LOOK geometry and sizing have changed quite a bit. The x81 series was a traditional geometry frame offered in 1cm size increments. With this many sizes, there was a pretty good chance that everybody could get one in their size. The 5x5 series on the other hand is a sloping geometry frame currently only offered in 2 cm size increments. While this still fits 95% of people out there, occasionally we'll find that someone is right in between sizes, so for next year we're going to add a couple sizes to some of the models. For the 2008 line, we'll retain the 2cm sizing gaps, but also offer a couple new geometries (I think at the 585/555 level). The new geometries will have slightly shorter top tubes and slightly higher headtubes, making for a bit more of an upright ride.

*[email protected]*


----------



## gmarsden (Sep 20, 2006)

Chas - When will the details of the 2008s with the new geometry be available?
When will we see them in North America?

It sounds like it might just be what I am looking for. In the current geometry the top tube of the medium is a little long and the saddle to bar drop on the small would be a little more than I like.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I have posted questions about my new Look, and the 565 is my first one. On the idea of changing geometry . . . I hope the current fit will still be attainable -- the large is just about what I would ride for a custom bike and was part of the Look allure.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Any chance of a shallower seat tube angle (74 or less) in a 51sh frame in 2008?


----------

